# Film stars !!



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I just seen a snip bit on the news of maia   ohhh im excited i cant wait to see you all at 6.30pm ive told all my family  
Are you all watching


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Today regional news tomorrow GMTV    .... I'm guessing this will go bigger!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im watching and nervous as hell

i liked it when they said a senior embryologist speaks out.....go lyndon


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ohh i can see it going further as well andi   

Yeah kara sounds good dont it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

lets hope it goes bigger and changes things for wales

im exciting and very scarey and girls we all should be proud of this


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww i hope it goes bigger as well   i have a feeling in my waters   

i feel very emotional   dunno why


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

6 minutes girls


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

You all done so well girls   
Jule and kara you both spoke brilliantly !!
And our two baby filmstars  

It was all put together brilliantly


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done all

jule you did fab as you know

we all looked great


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

it was brill didnt know janet was going to speak too ...ive recorded it will get my mum to put it on dvd


----------



## Finlay (Aug 6, 2008)

Kara & Jule - you both spoke so well

Maia is so adorable and so alert being only 1 week old

And the other little boy (sorry don't know his name) was very cute, too.

Well done everyone


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sam the baby boy was ravans little boy ...michelle stole him


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Can you get a copy for me Miriam please?  

It was put together well.  You should be proud girls and the little bubs were sooo sweet


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oooh that was so exciting.  We all looked great.

Well done Kara you spoke really well.

Lyndon and Janet were great too.

All in all a fab report


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done lyndon and janet, if you reading you did proud


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

what a brill report.

kara and jule you were fab. thought you both came over so much better than je she seemed nervous. 

Lyndon was great

and the stars of the show were maia and sam!!!!

i told everyone in school to watch am gonna hit them all with the petition tomorrow. 

lets see this go national girls

emma i agree with you i was really nervous and excited about watching it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i almost burst into tears watching it and i don't tend to cry


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I cried at lunch time and that was only a clip, it's a reminder of the financial and emotional struggle plus I have no hormones atm


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I know queenie it was so exciting   

Lucy owens son is beautiful as well isnt he , 

aww andi


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Well Andi text me to watch your bid for stardom AND I MISSED IT!  Staying with in-laws and they only get bbc west!!!!!!!  can I watch it somewhere?
But would like to congrtulate you all - well done !  wishing this is successful for all parents to be!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya scouse hunni

im sure we can get a copy to you at some point


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

I missed it too, im looking on bbc iplayer. Mason was crying and josh turned the reminder off little git


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Oh No I missed it - I assumed I could watch iplayer so didnt tape it. Anyone able to post it here so we can see it please ?

Mrs T


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Go girls!!!!!! 

Cant believe it made headline story - meant we just missed it "live" but MIL filled us in when we got there. Ive just watched it back now. (Have tears running down my face  )

Lovely to see your beautiful babies - but cant wait to meet them in person ...... next time 

Kara and Jule you both came across really well. Dont know what you were worried about. 

Michelle you look such a natural mum "smittling" little Sam - your time will come. 

Well done everyone who was involved (and those in the background) - Hope you get lots more signatures from this.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

I just watched it...............  I am sooooooooo emotional and I thought I was getting over it!  
Well done to all involved but especially to Kara for all your hard campaigning!


----------



## MinMin (Apr 25, 2009)

You all look great!!  Well done!  GO GO Girls!  Babies look so so cute!  

Didn't Lucy get her IVF in London??


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes ARGC she said she spent about £10000 in total but was lucky to get pregnant 1st treatment


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya scouse long time no see   hope you are ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww scouse your too kind


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/8027863.stm

I found it

I just cried watching it... Kara and Jule u should be sooo proud of urselfs

Miriam Maia is gorgeous but i didnt really look at her, was distracted by the size of ur boobies lol


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

I watched it, well done i was so impressed to see you all on there, you did well
CANT BELIEVE IT!!!!!!!

Its gonna go further watch this space.

Was nice seeing ya faces after talking to you all on here...
Ill def meet up with ya all on the 15th 
cant wait


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kelly your brain must be shot, i posted the link 

sorry we made you cry lol, i can have that effect on people lol


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Tut kara where was the link god i am going mad


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well done guys, I'm so impressed. Lets hope someone sits up and takes notice.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly.. my boobs have shrunk loads they were in 3 tops to stop the leaking   it was just on again lol


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Excellent girls, you really spoke well. Lyndon and JE did us proud too. I hope it goes further too.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have got it put on the news page of IN UK too lol

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/News/?id=566


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Ladies - I am so proud of you all. Kara and Jule you spoke fantastically well. Thank you for being our voice.

Sam and Miai  - what absolute treasures. 

That was fantastic - even though I have never met you in person I phoned all of my friends and got my family to watch 'My Fertility Family'


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww liz we are your fertility family lol bless ya


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi, as you know I thought it was fab. It was put together so well and Kara & Jule you spoke so well.
Of course the stars of the show were Maia & Sam, they looked so perfect and beautiful.  

Lisa


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i jusr recieved an emailed from clare the chief ex of infertility network uk

here is a quote that she wanted me to pass on

I've just been able to watch it. You are very brave and a fantastic person. And your friends at the support group are great too. Plse pass that on from I N UK. We could do with a few more people like you and your friends at the support group!


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

HUGE well done ladies. Kara & Jule were brilliant and lovely 2 babies as well.

I missed it at 6pm did JE do an interview too?  I saw 10pm one and saw Lyndon.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Laura JE was live in the studio, have you seen the link? it is on bbc news site....wales section


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Girls just emailed real radio and will ring red dragon on tue so hopefully we can get a bit more publicity..Will keep you posted.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

radio stars too 

jeez it will be red carpet soon lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

i can see You being on This Morning now soon girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now that would be so cool

my nephew says i am no offically cool !!!

i dreamt last night i was in eastenders and phil mitchell was trying to kiss me YUCK


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh no Kara there must be nicer blokes on there 

Wont be long and we can hand in our notice in work and be on tv permanently lol


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

Well done girls! It was a really good report, poor Janet Evans looked so nervous.

How cool would it be to be on This Morning, The One Show do a lot of reports like that so maybe they will pick up on it and you can get a free trip to London


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

yes i was also thinking of the ferret but not sure they report on things like this


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the photographer said to me today, local press etc will be wanting to find us so watch out lol


----------



## rach5 (Jan 28, 2009)

My friends recorded it for me as I was out last night so only watched it today.

Well done Kara an Jule you should be so proud of yourselves you came over so natural and professional, and you are fighting for something you are so passionate about, well done xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

rach many thanks to you too for your involvment

local press have left a message on my answer phone woo hoo


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Kara Jule, why dont u email This Morning??


----------

